# Fliegenfischen welche Rute?



## Khaane (31. März 2009)

Servus Leute,

möchte dieses Jahr mit dem Fliegenfischen auf Forellen beginnen und benötige paar Tipps bzgl. der Ruten.

Möchte zunächst nur im Forellenpuff angeln - Welche Länge und Aftma-Klasse brauche ich da?

2,7m und Aft 6/7? oder lieber ne 3m Rute?

Bin absoluter Laie, also nicht wundern.  |supergri


----------



## Siermann (31. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen welche Rute?*

Kommt druff an ob es ein großer puff ist oder nur mini-teiche
ist es ein großer forellensee=2,8m-3m AFTMA 5
is es nen kleiner teich         2,4-2,80m AFTMA 4
schnurklasse hängt aber auch v den fischen ab(größe ,kampfkraft u.s.w.!)

AFTMA 6/7 verwende ich zum leichten streamerfischen auf kleinere hechte und große forellen owie brsch und döbel!!!
Du möchtest aber sicherlich auf portionsforellen angeln nicht war?
gruß
tim


----------



## angelmartin (31. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen welche Rute?*

Hallo Khaane,
Unter Klasse 5 würde ich nicht gehen, wenn doch auch beschwerte Fliegen ggf. eingesetzt werden sollen. Oder sinkende Vorfächer oder gar mal SinkTip Schnüre, aber dafür wäre dann Klasse 6 #6 besser.... Und 3m Länge ist für einen Forellensee sicherlich nicht schlecht. Falls aber doch mal mit dem Gerät ein kleineres oder mittleres Fliesgewässer befischt werden soll, würde ich die Universallänge 9" (2,70) empfehlen....
Ist vielleicht auch zum Werfen lernen ein wenig handlicher....
Es grüsst der angelmartin


----------



## Khaane (31. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen welche Rute?*

Danke für die zahlreichen Tipps, mein Budget liegt bei ca. 150 € für Rute & Rolle.

Jetzt habe ich einen recht günstigen Shop in GB gefunden.

Was hält ihr von folgender Kombi:

http://cgi.ebay.de/FLEXTEC-TROUT-GA...hash=item390035592296&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

http://cgi.ebay.de/Airflo-Balance-F...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Die Schnur und die Fliegen würde ich dann beim örtlichen Dealer kaufen.


----------



## angelmartin (31. März 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen welche Rute?*

Hi Khaane,
Im fliegenfischer-Forum gab es mal zwiespältige Kommentare zu Flextec.
In ein paar Tagen kann ich Dir ggf. mehr dazu sagen, es sind gerade vier Flextec-Ruten an mich unterwegs. Allerdings nicht genau das Modell, sondern zwei Wilderness und zwei GDX.  Auf den deutschen iiibayseiten gibt es das Modell, von dem Du den Link eingefügt hast, für 39 Euro statt Britische Pfund....  Ist schon billig, das Zeugs.....
Wegen der Rolle: Aboniere am besten "Fliegenfischen" für ein Jahr. Dann bekommst Du für 61 Euro eine nette Shimano XT-Fly 5/6 zum Jahresabo. Oder für 51Euro ne Shimano Rute Biocraft Fly Klasse 5, 2,74 m..... Die Airflo -Rolle hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand.
Es grüsst der angelmartin


----------



## hauki (1. April 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen welche Rute?*

Hallo Khaane,

ich würde ein Set eines Herstellers von Fliegen-Tackle empfehlen. In der Regel bekommst Du brauchbares Gerät, welches gut aufeinander abgestimmt ist (z.B. Schnur zu Rute). Guideline, Vision, Scierra und auch andere Marken bieten so etwas an. Mit ein bißchen Glück ist das innerhalb Deines Budgets zu bekommen. Schnurklasse 6 und 9ft Länge (2,70m) ist ein guter Allrounder.

Viel Spaß
/hauki


----------



## Metallkopp (13. April 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen welche Rute?*

ahoi zusammen,

ich hab dummerweise das gleiche problem wie khaane... ich hab allerdings keine ahnung von ausrüstung, zubehör und allem was so speziell zum fliegenfischen gehört.
bin jetzt bei ebay auf ein paar angebote gestoßen und würde mich freuen wenn der eine oder andere erfahrene fliegenfischer mal seine meinung dazu posten könnte.
http://sport.shop.ebay.de/items/?_n...0.l1313&_odkw=&_osacat=81443#item220390052094
schon mal danke dafür.

grüße


----------



## gezz (13. April 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen welche Rute?*



Metallkopp schrieb:


> ahoi zusammen,
> 
> ich hab dummerweise das gleiche problem wie khaane... ich hab allerdings keine ahnung von ausrüstung, zubehör und allem was so speziell zum fliegenfischen gehört.
> bin jetzt bei ebay auf ein paar angebote gestoßen und würde mich freuen wenn der eine oder andere erfahrene fliegenfischer mal seine meinung dazu posten könnte.
> ...



über dieses set bei ebay wurde jetzt schon öfter hier geschrieben. die bisher recht einheitliche meinung war (und ich kann mich nur anschließen): lieber die finger weg! du wirst damit auf dauer keinen spaß haben. investier lieber ein paar euro mehr anstatt in ein paar monaten alles komplett neu zu kaufen. 

wenn du ein gut aufeinander abgestimmtes set kaufen möchtest, dann greif zu einem einsteiger-set von vision, guideline oder scierra. einfach mal googlen. mit den sets kannst du nix falsch machen, denn rute und schnur sind gut aufeinander abgestimmt und machen auch für den schon etwas geübteren werfer noch spaß. kosten zwar ein paar mark mehr (denk so ab 160 euro aufwärts), dafür bekommt man aber auch was für sein geld.

z.b. sowas: http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenruten/guideline/guideline-explorer-set.html

oder sowas: http://www.angelsachse.de/product_i...cher-Set--derzeit-3-Varianten-zur-Auswah.html

oder sowas: http://www.rk-flyfishing.de/scierra-sweep-einhandkomplettset-p-957.html

alternativ kannst du natürlich auch erstmal was gebrauchtes kaufen. auf jeden fall würde ich aber vor dem kauf einen wurfkurs in erwägung ziehen.


----------



## critrouge (24. April 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen welche Rute?*

moin, 
ich habe das set von b.richi gekauft vor einiger zeit, habe damit einen profi werfen lassen und er bekam die schnur ebenfalls gut gestreckt aufs wasser wie seine eigene.
ich bin selber anfänger und suche ebenfalls nach einer neuen rute, rolle, fliege, schnur und pflegemittel.
ich hab nen askari katalog und da sind so einige sachen drin was fliegenruten, rollen und co angeht. 
was haltet ihr davon: 
Rute: https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront

Rolle:https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront

rutenklasse 5/6 
schnur weiß ich nicht so richtig was ich da nehmen soll. was meint ihr zu dieser zusammenstellung.


----------



## critrouge (24. April 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen welche Rute?*

ach mist, die links funzen nicht. 
das ist eine rute von exori black elite heißt sie.
und die rolle ebenfalls von exori black elite.


----------



## VOGO (24. April 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen welche Rute?*

NIX!! Wenn Du inzwischen etwas werfen gelernt hast, wirst Du besser beraten sein, wenn Du ein paar Ruten bei Deinem Händler zur Probe wirfst. Nur Du kannst fühlen, ob Du mit der Rute klar kommst. Ein Profi, der nicht auch mit einem Besenstiel werfen kann, gibt es nicht (und das schaffe selbst ich und bin noch ein paar Klassen vom Semi-Profi weg   ). Alle Empfehlungen sind grundsätzlich subjektiv.


----------



## Laichhaken (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen welche Rute?*

Ich bin im Besitz einer 7/8ter Rute... meint Ihr das ist nur was für die Küste? oder geht sie auch an einem Forellenpuff...?

DuG
Paddy


----------



## Fangnix (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen welche Rute?*

Narütlich geht die am Forellensee, was sollte dagegen sprechen? Ich fische auch 'ne #7 wenn ich ma weiter raus muss. Für kurze Distanzen hab ich immer noch meine # 4 dabei, denn wenn's möglich ist macht leichteres Fischen mehr Spaß und das Werfen ermüdet nicht so sehr. Aber gerade für's Streamerfischen is 'ne #7er gut.


----------



## Laichhaken (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen welche Rute?*

Danke... dann kann ich mich ja ruhig mal trauen..... Dachte schon ich werd damit ausgelacht...
Aber eine sechser Klasse schwebt schon seit längerem in meinen Gedanken. Ich denke da werd ich demnächst mal stöbern gehen!

LG
Paddy


----------



## gezz (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen welche Rute?*

Wenn Du doch schon einer 7er besitzt, dann besorg Dir doch lieber eine 5er oder 4er zum gezielten Fischen auf Forelle und Co. Wenn Du nicht gerade an der Küste fischst, ein Weitwurfmonster brauchst oder keine Riesen erwartest macht es mit dem etwas feineren Gerät noch ne ganze Ecke mehr Spaß (geht mir zumindest so).


----------



## Laichhaken (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen welche Rute?*

OK, das könnte sinnvoller sein, da hast Du recht. Der Unterschied zwischen meiner 7/8er zu einer 6er ist warscheinlich wirklich nicht all zu groß. Wer mir auf jeden Fall mal eine 4er und 5er anschauen gehen...

Danke für den Hinweis

Gruß
Paddy


----------



## Fangnix (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen welche Rute?*

Mach das, is 'ne gute Idee. Ich hab immer meine 4er dabei wenn ich ma am Forellensee fischen sollte. Auf der 4er hab ich 'ne Schwimmschnur und auf der 7er hab ich meist 'ne Sinkschnur für tiefere Bereiche. Hat sich in Irland bewährt und funzt auch hier, auch wenn die Seen in Irland mit den Puff's hier kaum vergleichbar sind...
Ach ja, in Irland wird fast ausschließlich mit #6 oder #7 gefischt, ich war aber froh eine 45er Regenbogenforelle (jaja, Satzfisch, aber die Iren besetzen ihre Seen recht häufig...) an der 4er drillen zu können, das macht einfach mehr Spaß


----------

